# اسئلة حول الصلاة؟



## يماني1 (27 سبتمبر 2006)

اولا:

توما عجبني الموقع جدا جدا بعد ما ابتديت اقرا فيه فبشكرك بجد عليه 

والرب يباركك على محبتك واخلاصك ،

ثانيا :

  دلوقتي بقت عندي اسئلة في الصلاة :

هل لها هيئة من وقوف او ركوع او سجود ،

 واوقات الصلاة ( صلاة الاجبية )انا  باكون في الشغل فاعمل ايه

وانا في بلاد اسلاميه ، واكيد سياتدك مش متوقع اصلي اقدامهم وهي  فيها

 كلام كتير  الا يمكن اختصارها وكيف.


----------



## يماني1 (27 سبتمبر 2006)

ملاحظة : انا ارحب برد اي احد فاهم في المسيحية ، وذكرت توما لشكره

للمره الثانية لانه اعطاني موقع جميل .


----------



## My Rock (27 سبتمبر 2006)

يماني1 قال:


> هل لها هيئة من وقوف او ركوع او سجود ،
> .


 
اذا كنت في خلوة يبقى الخشوع امام الله و الانكسار شئ صحي روحيا
اما اذا كنت في عمل في طريقك الى مشغل ما, يمكنك الصلاة و انت ماشي او حتى جالي على مكتبك بدون التظاهر بمظهر الصلاة
فالرب يسمعك كل حين و في اي حالة

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Twin (27 سبتمبر 2006)

*الصلاة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي يا أخ يماني منور*
*وشكراً علي الوردة*



			
				يماني1;94509 قال:
			
		

> اولا:
> 
> توما عجبني الموقع جدا جدا بعد ما ابتديت اقرا فيه فبشكرك بجد عليه
> 
> ...


 
*يا أخ يماني*​*الصلاة هي الصلة بين الأنسان وخالقه *
*وكلما ذادت تلك الصلة وقويت *
*ذاد أشتياق الأنسان للجلوس مع خالقه أطول فترة ممكنة*
*وكما قال المخلص*
*صلو كل حين ولا تملوا*
*فالصلاة هي الصلة والجسر بين الأرض والسماء*
*وعربون كل هذا الحب *​


*داوم علي الصلاة كل حين** ليستنير قلبك بالرب لأن مداومة الصلاة صيانة من السبي ومن يتواني قليلاً فقد سبته الخطية*​ 
*                                                                   "القديس موسي الأسود"*​ 

*لس هناك فضيلة من الفضائل** تشبه فضيلة مداومة الصلاة والتضرع بأسم ربنا يسوع المسيح في كل وقت وكل مكان في العزلة بالشفتين وفي غير ذلك بالقلب*​ 
*"شيخ من شيوخ البرية"*​ 

*أُصلّي بِروحي وأُصلّي بِعَقلي أيضًا. وأُرَنِّمُ بِرُوحي وأُرَنِّمُ بعَقلي أيضًا*​*" 1كو 15:14 "*​ 
*فصلي بلا خجل في أي وقت وأي مكان وبأي طريقة*
*المهم *
*أن تصل كلماتك الي الله*​ 
*وثق تماماً أن الله لا يقف لنا بالمرصاد *
*فالله يحبنا ويريدنا*​ 
*وتذكر دائماً مثل الفريسي والعشار*
*صَعِدَ رَجُلانِ إلى الهَيكَلِ ليُصَلِّيا، واحدٌ فَرِّيسيٌّ والآخرُ مِنْ جُباةِ الضَّرائبِ. *
*فوقَفَ الفَرِّيسيُّ يُصلِّي في نَفسِهِ فيقولُ: شُكرًا لكَ يا اللهُ، فما أنا مِثلُ سائِرِ النـاسِ الطَّامعينَ الظَّالِمينَ الزُّناةِ، ولا مِثلُ هذا الجابـي! *
*فأنا أصومُ في الأُسبوعِ مَرَّتَينِ، وأوفي عُشْرَ دَخلي كُلِّهِ. *
*وأمَّا الجابـي، فوقَفَ بَعيدًا لا يَجْرُؤُ أنْ يَرفَعَ عَينَيهِ نحوَ السَّماءِ، بل كانَ يَدُقُّ على صَدْرِهِ ويقولُ: إِرحَمْني يا اللهُ، أنا الخاطئُ! *
*أقولُ لكُم: هذا الجابـي، لا ذاكَ الفَرِّيسيُّ، نزَلَ إلى بَيتِهِ مَقبولاً عِندَ اللهِ. فمَنْ يرفَعْ نَفسَهُ يَنخَفِضْ، ومَنْ يخْفِضْ نَفسَهُ يَرتَفِـعْ. *​ 

*فالصلاة هي الصلاة المعبرة النابعة من القلب وبصدق*​ 

*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*​ 


*إلتَفِتْ إلى صلاتي وتضَرُّعي أنا عبدَكَ أيُّها الرّبُّ إلهي، واَسمَعِ الدُّعاءَ والصَّلاةَ التي أرفعُها إليكَ اليومَ.*​ 

*"أخ 2 19:6"*​ 

*كونوا فرِحينَ في الرَّجاءِ، صابِرينَ في الضِّيقِ، مُواظِبـينَ على الصلاة.*​ 

*"رو 12:12"*​ 

*لا تَقلَقوا أبدًا، بَلِ اطلُبوا حاجَتكُم مِنَ اللهِ بالصَّلاةِ والابتِهالِ والحَمدِ.*​ 

*"في 6:4"*​ 


*واظِبوا على الصلاة مُتَنَبِّهينَ أنْ تكونوا فيها مِنَ الشّاكِرينَ.*​ 

*"كو 2:4"*​ 

*ولإلهنا كل مجد وكرامة*
*أمين*​


----------



## يماني1 (28 سبتمبر 2006)

*اشكر كل الي جاوبوني على سؤالي ، واطلب صلاتكم من اجلي*


----------

